# Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg



## Silent12 (12. Februar 2012)

*Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg*

Hallo,
vor kurzem hängte sich mein System einfach beim herumsurfen auf (Schwarzer Bildschirm + Ton wird nicht mehr übergeben, aber Lüfter etc. laufen weiter).
Als ich ihn danach wieder hochfahren wollte, hatte ich das Problem, dass ich nicht wie gewohnt die Auswahl zwischen Linux und Windows hatte, sondern gar nichts startete, was ich wie schon einmal mithilfe von bootrec /fixmbr und bootrec /fixboot änderte (Wiedererstellung der Windows7 Bootdatei durch die Reperatur-Konsole).
Doch danach hatte ich keine Auswahl mehr zwischen Linux und Windows, sonder Windows startete sofort. Daraufhin habe ich mithilfe einer CD GRUB installiert, wodurch ich wieder ein Auswahlmenü habe, doch ich kann damit nur Windows starten. Wenn ich versuche Linux zu starten, dann bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung:

Linux kann nur aus einer erweiterten Parition gestartet werden:
LILO muss hierfür im MBR der erw. Partition stehen (nicht im Bootsektor eines log. Laufwerks)     // Nicht ganz wortwörtlich, da ich es gekürzt abgeschrieben habe.

Kann mir jemand helfen ?
Außerdem würde ich mich sehr über Informationen über den Bootloader freuen (wo ist diese Datei ?, wie haben andere Betriebssysteme darauf Zugriff ? )

Gruß
silent1297


----------



## Jimini (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg*

Der Bootloader ist keine Datei, sondern ein Eintrag in den ersten Sektoren der Festplatte. Hier sucht das BIOS beim Bootvorgang nach dem Bootloader, welcher dann wiederum den Kernel nachlädt. Der genaue Vorgang ist von Bootloader zu Bootloader teilweise leicht unterschiedlich.

Du musst LILO vermutlich nur neu in den MBR schreiben bzw. installieren, wie genau das geht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich seit je her GRUB nutze. Bei Google solltest du aber Infos dazu finden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg*

Ich lese gerade, dass LILO ähnlich wie GRUB ist, von welchem es starke Konkurenz bekommt. Doch soweit ich weis habe ich GRUB !!! installiert (wird auch als GRUB angegeben). Und wie soll ich LILO in den MBR von Windows stellen (Windows müsste dann ja die erweiterte Partition sein) ? 

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg*

Entweder du hast LILO oder GRUB installiert, aber sicherlich nicht beides parallel 

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg*

Super Grub Disk

Damit kriegste dein Loader wieder flott. Lese dort am besten die Dokumentation.
Habe ich auch mal machen müssen. Benutze nun lieber Syslinux, weil besser konfigurierbar.


----------



## Silent12 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg*

Danke für den Tipp . Habe jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut, und mein Bootloader hat den Namen WWBMV (wie auch immer der unter dem Namen GRUB zu downloaden war). Nun muss ich das aber auch wieder irgendwie deeinstallieren, was per CD nicht klappt -.- ... nie wieder kurz einen Bootloader installieren. 
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das am Besten mache ?

Gruß
silent1297


----------



## Jimini (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg*

Siehe Master Boot Record

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg*

Noch mal einen Daumen hoch  hilfst mir immer wenn ich Probleme habe (dafür nochmal nen Daumen hoch ).
Laut dieser Seite müsste ich ihn doch einfach mithilfe von bootrec /fixmbr und bootrec /fixboot (fdisk /mbr ) automatisch den aktuellen Bootloader löschen und den Bootloader Windows Sevens einsetzen oder ? 

Gruß
silent1297


----------



## Jimini (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg*

Nein, laut dem von mir geposteten Link löschst du mit "dd" jeglichen MBR auf der betreffenden Festplatte. Eigentlich brauchst du das gar nicht, da es eigentlich reichen würde, den Linux-Bootloader einfach neu zu konfigurieren und drüberzubügeln. Ausgehend von deinem ersten Posting scheint es sich um LILO zu handeln und nicht um GRUB. Infos hierzu könnte u.a. das Ubuntu-Wiki oder das Gentoo-Wiki liefern.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: gern geschehen!


----------



## Silent12 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg*

Ich würde jetzt einfach LILO deeinstallieren, auch nach dem was ich jetzt darüber gelesen habe. Bezieht sich das "dd" nicht auf Linux, zu welchem ich gerade keinen Zugang habe  ?

Gruß
silent1297


----------



## Jimini (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg*

Sicher, dd ist ein Linux-Programm, welches du aber auch unter jeder beliebigen LiveCD vorfindest. Ich mache es unter Gentoo mit GRUB (0.97) wie folgt:
1) GRUB installieren (emerge grub bzw unter Ubuntu apt-get install grub)
2) /boot/grub/grub.conf konfigurieren
3) cat /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
4) grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
Fertig. Zu beachten ist, dass GRUB 2 meines Wissens anders konfiguriert wird.
Der in meinen Augen nicht zu vernachlässigende Vorteil von GRUB gegenüber LILO ist, dass GRUB nach Änderungen seiner Config nicht neu in den MBR installiert werden muss. Man editiert die Config und gut ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg*

Also ich konnte mit SuperGrubDisk mein Linux wieder finden von dem ich nichtmehr booten konnte.
Egal welcher Bootloader der sucht einfach nach dem Kernel Image und starten dann in das Betriebsystem.
Die SuperGrubDisk CD ist also nur ne Startrampe. Im Linux selbst könntest du dir dann normal Grub installieren
und damit LILO ersetzen. Danach weiter konfigurieren.


----------



## Silent12 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg*

Ich tendiere auch aus diesem Grund zu GRUB (praktischer). Kann ich auch einfach mithilfe von SuperGrubDisk GRUB installieren (ohne LILOs Deinstallation) ?

Gruß
silent12


----------



## blackout24 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg*

Müsste theoretisch gehen, habe das damals aber nur dazu benutzt um wieder in mein Linux starten zu können und dann von dort
aus GRUB zu installieren. Ich würde auch eher GRUB (auch GRUB Legacy gennant) als GRUB2 nehmen. Letzteres scheint noch nicht sonderlich verbreitet und ist auch schwieriger dann jemanden zu finden der einem Helfen kann zur Not.

Mach dir SuperGrubDisk (das 2er hatte ich garnicht verwendet) am besten auf ein USB Stick mit Lili (LiLi Creates Versatile, Go-Anywhere Bootable Linux Thumb Drives) oder Unetbootin.


----------



## Silent12 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bootloader-Datei nach Systemaufhänger weg*

Habe jetzt von einer CD-SuperGrubDisk gestartet, aber ich kann nur MIT der CD Linux starten (immerhin  ).
Wie kann ich diese Partitionstabelle in den MBR schreiben, oder was ich da genau machen muss.

Gruß
silent1297


----------

